# any SAD'ers in Denver metro area?



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I am thinking of having a group meeting for those in the Denver metro area,CO. I mean maybe meeting for dinner or lunch and actually meet each other in person. Is anyone interested?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

metamorphosis said:


> I am thinking of having a group meeting for those in the Denver metro area,CO. I mean maybe meeting for dinner or lunch and actually meet each other in person. Is anyone interested?


There's a group in Denver for people who suffer from SAD. We have our next meeting on Dec. 3. We meet once or twice a month and it's free.
http://groupspaces.com/shy


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Maslow said:


> There's a group in Denver for people who suffer from SAD. We have our next meeting on Dec. 3. We meet once or twice a month and it's free.
> http://groupspaces.com/shy


 Thanks alot for the reply. I looked forward to going the meeting. I'm going to check out the link now!!!


----------



## gnt92 (Feb 15, 2012)

Is this group by any chance still going on?


----------

